# Priority Service Worldbridge



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

I have just found this. Apparently Worldbridge offers a priority service. I thought I'd share it with everybody here. Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere here, only after some searching around. Anyone tried this? Was it really 3 weeks?

https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE#Priorityservice


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mandyboo said:


> I have just found this. Apparently Worldbridge offers a priority service. I thought I'd share it with everybody here. Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere here, only after some searching around. Anyone tried this? Was it really 3 weeks?
> 
> https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE#Priorityservice


Yes, it's frequently mentioned on this forum and is generally recommended. $150 for non-settlement visa (such as work), and $300 for settlement visa such as fiancé(e), spouse etc. For the settlement visa, almost all applications are processed within 10 working days instead of 10-12 weeks maximum for non-priority.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

That's great to know, thanks Joppa!
Processing time was my main concern, so I reckon as long as you are quite confident with your application it's probably a better way to spend money rather than on expediting with a service like A Briggs. They seem to be a vague about their service, which didn't really made me feel like that was the best way to go.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mandy, if I were you I wouldn't waste my money in the priority service unless it is pertinent that you get it sooner than three weeks. I did not pay for expedited service and everything was completed from the time they received it to the time it was delivered to my door - 20 days.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Vegasgirl94 said:


> Mandy, if I were you I wouldn't waste my money in the priority service unless it is pertinent that you get it sooner than three weeks. I did not pay for expedited service and everything was completed from the time they received it to the time it was delivered to my door - 20 days.


Or you were lucky. There are several people posting on this forum who had frustrating wait running into 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Or you were lucky. There are several people posting on this forum who had frustrating wait running into 2 to 3 months.


True.... Thinking maybe now is the right time of year too, maybe?


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Vegasgirl!
I noticed you posted before on this forum saying you applied for the visa before you actually got married? Could you tell me a bit more about that? Did you just fill in the online application beforehand or sent the whole package inc documents etc? Is that possible at all?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

mandyboo said:


> Hey Vegasgirl!
> I noticed you posted before on this forum saying you applied for the visa before you actually got married? Could you tell me a bit more about that? Did you just fill in the online application beforehand or sent the whole package inc documents etc? Is that possible at all?
> Thanks so much!


Hi Mandy. Yes, we filled out the online application around 18 December and made the appointment for the biometrics December 28th. We mailed 99% of the stuff needed (bank info, emails back and forth, etc) within 2 weeks of the biometrics appointment. Because we weren't getting married for another week or so after that, I included the wedding license with it and a summary of our plans along with saying that once we are married we will mail in the unofficial certificate (the official certificate takes up to 2 weeks from the date we got married). Unfortunately we misread the passport info. You actually have to mail your passport in, not a copy... So they mailed everything back saying that they need my passport and a money order for $12 for them to mail everything back (even though we paid $1300 for the visa.... You would think they'd included that in with the excessive fee... Go figure haha). After we got married, we got back to my house to find everything we'd sent in returned.... It was fine, though, since we still had to mail in the certificate, we just added it in with everything else along with my passport, the money order, and actual professional pictures from the wedding we had taken. I think the main thing if you're getting married after the application is to include that wedding license. It's good for a few months in most states (if you're getting married in the US) and it shows them that you're going to get married soon! Word of warning though. Anything you want back (original documents) you HAVE to send in the original AND the copy so they can send the original back. If they don't have a copy if whatever you're sending, they will keep the original for their records. We learned the hard way as my husband sent his mortgage information in but didn't include copies, and he did not get it back Let me know if you have any more questions! :-D


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow sounds like a bit of a nightmare with all the documents sent back and forth...
Oh god, thanks so much for letting me know about the copies, I had no idea they keep the original documents! This information has really saved me. Why do they have to make this whole process so difficult and vague I do not know.
I have 3 days to do all of this before me and my partner are going to the US to get married and then he will apply from there. I'm going to be spending the next few nights on the scanner/ printer, funtimes!! 

You mention the unofficial certificate. We are getting married in Vegas, and from what i understand, they give you a certificate, then you have to apply (online?) for the certified copy. So did you just send the initial certificate to them and they were fine with it?

I kinda assumed they would want the proper one, so was thinking of getting the expediated one (YES, they have one for this too...). Would you say this is pointless to do if I can just use the one they give you at the ceremony?
Thanksss!!!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

mandyboo said:


> Wow sounds like a bit of a nightmare with all the documents sent back and forth...
> Oh god, thanks so much for letting me know about the copies, I had no idea they keep the original documents! This information has really saved me. Why do they have to make this whole process so difficult and vague I do not know.
> I have 3 days to do all of this before me and my partner are going to the US to get married and then he will apply from there. I'm going to be spending the next few nights on the scanner/ printer, funtimes!!
> 
> ...


We got married in Vegas too (my hometown)!! Lol. They do make it difficult for sure. We've had this conversation a million times and I think the visa process is so difficult to keep everyone for applying for them. That's just my opinion. And to top it off, if you have a pressing question or concern, you have to call their line which charges $3 a minute!! We opted for the $12 option (unlimited minutes). Anyway, yes they will give you a marriage license there (you have to get this from the courthouse first as it shows intent of getting married in Clark County and you cant get married in Nevada without it) before the ceremony. It's $60 for this and they will give you the blank certificate. I mailed this initial license to them (a copy, actually, because you have to give the original to the officiant). Once we got married, the officiant will sign the certificate. I mailed the actual certificate and a copy of it along with pictures of the wedding. They've since mailed the certificate and all the pictures back with the visa. So I assume the initial certificate is enough as they probably know it takes a couple weeks to get the final one. They issued my visa without seeing the certified copy.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

*Help!*

Any idea what sort of documents they are after with regards to mortgage and house ownership? I have a photocopied letter from my solicitor with the land registry details in it. Also some statements from previous years. Nothing too recent though. It does show in my bank statements that the money goes out to the mortgage provider each month. This is pretty much all I have. Hopefully this is good enough!

Also, I cannot find my work contract anywhere, but have pay slips, P60 and again money coming in to the account each month. Would that be enough?

Arrrrggghhh! Stressing as I only have one more day to do this!!
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

mandyboo said:


> Any idea what sort of documents they are after with regards to mortgage and house ownership? I have a photocopied letter from my solicitor with the land registry details in it. Also some statements from previous years. Nothing too recent though. It does show in my bank statements that the money goes out to the mortgage provider each month. This is pretty much all I have. Hopefully this is good enough!
> 
> Also, I cannot find my work contract anywhere, but have pay slips, P60 and again money coming in to the account each month. Would that be enough?
> 
> ...


I just asked my husband and he said for work, he sent the work contract. This was the original one he got back in 2007, and of course the contract is backed up by his recent bank statements which shows his paycheck. He didn't send any pay stubs or anything. As for the mortgage, he said he sent them his statement from December. The statement gave an overview of how much he has paid and how much he is due for. He also sent in a copy of his council tax recent bill as it is something for homeowners. But yeah I would say that your paystubs can be enough. They have your work phone number so if they have any questions about your current employment, they can call them. I would say anything you have pertaining to your job, send it (like if you have a work badge). It doesnt hurt to send more I would think. I'm sure you're stressed out right now!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks! I just went to my HR department and got a letter to state my salary and title and confirming im on permanent employment. I think I am covered on that front now. With mortgage all I have are earlier documents, as well as my contract with my tenants for this year, hopefully that will do.

Also, what sort of information did you include in supporting documents? Did you have lots of your chat/ facebook messages and emails in there? Wasn't sure if they would just get annoyed if I send too many. Or is it best just to send lots to show it is genuine?


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

mandyboo said:


> Thanks! I just went to my HR department and got a letter to state my salary and title and confirming im on permanent employment. I think I am covered on that front now. With mortgage all I have are earlier documents, as well as my contract with my tenants for this year, hopefully that will do.
> 
> Also, what sort of information did you include in supporting documents? Did you have lots of your chat/ facebook messages and emails in there? Wasn't sure if they would just get annoyed if I send too many. Or is it best just to send lots to show it is genuine?


I didn't send EVERYTHING but we sent quite a few documents. We sent emails back and forth, a couple (printed off) pictures of us together in Winchester and London, his phone bill where he highlighted the calls and text messages to and from each other, and ultimately the wedding pictures. But as far as the emails, we didn't send them all.... I just made sure to include a span of time to show that we had regular contact.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Vegasgirl!!! We are off to yer hometown Vegas tomorrow!! Really appriciate all your help!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay! Have fun and good luck! Let us all know about your status! 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Will do! Thanks!!!!


----------

